# [illustrator 10] Ausschneiden



## Lord Brain (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo ...
 ich habe gerade ein kleines Illustrator Problem ... ich habe eine Landkarte erstellt und möchte nun davon nur einen bestimmten Ausschnitt haben (ein Quadrat zB) in dem ich trotzdem die Pfade weiter bearbeiten kann ... also alles außerhalb des Quadrats ausblenden/subtrahieren. Weiß da jemand weiter? 

In Freehand gibt es eine entsprechende Funktion ... im Illu komme ich da grad überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## zechi (19. Januar 2005)

"Ausblenden" ist mit einer Schnittmaske schnell gemacht - nur das Weiterverwenden der Pfade wird dann etwas kniffliger ...

Sinngemäß erst gegen Ende deiner Arbeit die Schnittmaske anwenden.


----------

